# What sets do you use? Anyone use Mios?



## Liz! (Apr 17, 2011)

i have been trying different sets. 

I had a Mio on today and went shopping, and when I pulled on a pair of leggings, I caught the edge of the needle and it practically pulled out of my leg.

If anyone uses this set, how do you stop this happening?

Am trying a quick set now!


----------



## shiv (Apr 17, 2011)

I use Mios too (or the Animas equivalent). If I have it in my leg, I just make a mental note of where it is and make sure I pull my tights up and over it.


----------



## Liz! (Apr 17, 2011)

I never wear tights, so haven't had this problem before - leggings have only just come out of the summer drawer!

It does seem a slight design fault. Apart from that i found it very easy to use - although I'm not sure about the waste of plastic.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 17, 2011)

Yep we use Mios and love them.   We use them on Jessica't bottom though.  We did use them on her tummy but she has two big lumps there now.    We find them better than quick sets big time, they are smaller than sils and easier to insert but they are not as flat at sils which we liked.   

However the Mios are the best in our view.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 17, 2011)

As I have the Accu-Check Combi before I had the spirit, I've always used the angled tenderlink as I prefer to self insert...

I always use my stomach nor fat layer on the legs...   And no chance of inserting in the buttocks with 2 frozen shoulders I can't even get around to tuck my top in

So far in 3 years I've managed to avoid any lumps or bumps problems...


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 17, 2011)

I was never told what the lumps would look like.  I always looked for small fatty lumps but if you take a hard boiled egg and halve it lengthways and slip that under the skin that is a lump.  Amazing. 

We had been lucky and these are the first two in 11 years so not bad going.  I just hope they go.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been lucky that I've never had one not even with all the injections I've done over the years, I know that Les did have one and you could feel it sitting in the fat layer but ensuring that he missed that area it's now resolved itself..  But not bad going seems though he's been injecting for 32 years

Don't ask me what the secret is about avoding them, as I'm good injecting practices play a small part, but the bigger part will be whether you have a dispositon for them or not..


----------



## Liz! (Apr 18, 2011)

Hmmm - well after 41 years of injecting I haven't had that sort of lump, but I did have sort of what looked like bigger muscles in my arms from where the fat had changed. They have resolved a bit, but haven't gone, even after 11 years of pumping. I still prefer to wear half sleeves! 

I so hate self-inserting, probably as i had one of the first pumps and the needles were horrendous, really hurt, and I just found it so hard making myself do it. the automatic ones are a boon to me!

I quite like this quick set, it wasn't hard to set up. I did find taking the needle out at shower time tricky with the mio. Will see tomorrow morning!


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 18, 2011)

Liz! said:


> Hmmm - well after 41 years of injecting I haven't had that sort of lump, but I did have sort of what looked like bigger muscles in my arms from where the fat had changed. They have resolved a bit, but haven't gone, even after 11 years of pumping. I still prefer to wear half sleeves!
> 
> I so hate self-inserting, probably as i had one of the first pumps and the needles were horrendous, really hurt, and I just found it so hard making myself do it. the automatic ones are a boon to me!
> 
> I quite like this quick set, it wasn't hard to set up. I did find taking the needle out at shower time tricky with the mio. Will see tomorrow morning!



I use the Mios too. initially I wasnt taken by them. But I have gone back to them now.

My biggest complaint is the line is made of different stuff and I find it harder to see airbubbles in, but it is flatter and seems to stay in situ nicely (but I am using a 9mm so I should hope so!).

Shame about the waste- it really is. I hate that nothign seems to be re-useable or recyclable.


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 18, 2011)

I use accu chek flexlink 60cm with my spirit combo


----------

